# sIGMOIDOSCOPY



## 20363 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi, Can anyone tell me the difference between a rigid sigmoidoscopy and a flexible one. I saw a private consultant the other day. After the initial examination he said he was going to have a look around. Didnt feel too bad, just uncomfortable. I received his account today and as well as the consultancy fee there was another fee for a rigid sigmoidoscopy. Having read today about this I wondered what the difference is, thanks Pauline


----------

